# windows 7 is only starting in safe mode,but no longer in normal mode



## suryaheatz (Aug 23, 2011)

my windows 7 pc is no more working in normal mode, it can only accessible in safe mode, system restore point is also not working, and after i entered into start up screen, the internet connectivity symbol is continuously displaying the connecting (green round circle ) symbol..and even computer does'nt make any response even to my single left click! how to get rid off this


----------



## asingh (Aug 23, 2011)

Go to RUN..MSCONFIG..and change the boot type to normal.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 23, 2011)

By any chance are you using pirated version of Win 7 and mistakenly downloaded update(s)?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 24, 2011)

@Op probably ur Pc in infected with some virus run a AV scan first


----------

